# Husband wants a threesome



## wowoqaxa (8 mo ago)

So hubby and I love each other, have a decent sex life, and I really have nothing to complain about. We have had a three some before ( while heavily intoxicated) and it was all good. It’s his fantasy and loved it! (Another guy with me, him watching etc, no male on male) So he will express wanting it to happen again sometime. I’m open to it, but I keep saying if it happens it happens! We have kids now and don’t go out much, what the heck do you want from me? Sometimes he’ll bring it up to me like I should schedule this somehow! Advice!? Again I’m open to it should we cross that bridge but frankly I’m tired of talking about it and ruining the mood. I cant even get mad like he wants another woman, he just gets turned on about another man with me!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Just do it.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

I don't understand this dynamic. Why does he want to watch you with another guy ?
What if you like having sex with the other guy more than your husband ?
Is he looking for a cuckold situation ?


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

Go for it. If you like playing with fire, just remember, that sometimes you might just get burned.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Ugh


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

Tdbo said:


> Go for it. If you like playing with fire, just remember, that sometimes you might just get burned.


I will never understand stand this....
I wonder if she would like it if not drunk ?


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Jimi007 said:


> I will never understand stand this....
> I wonder if she would like it if not drunk ?


Only one way to find out. Go ahead and conduct an experiment. 5 times drunk, 5 times sober, best 3 out of 5 decides. 
Easy. 
OP, this could be done in s 10 day period or less. Do it quickly so you won't spend an extended time wondering.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

While you’re waiting for the threesome to happen again, use the time to look up divorce lawyers.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

wowoqaxa said:


> I’m open to it should we cross that bridge (again) but frankly I’m tired of talking about it and ruining the mood.


Why does it ruin the mood for you?

a) Is it because he is forever talking about it and not following through on his promise? He is all talk, and no action?

b) His, not following through, causes _you_ to have that desire but, then it never materializes?
You feel teased and cheated?

c) You are satisfied with your husband generally, and sexually, but this continuing fantasy of his, adds, unneeded stress into your marriage?
You can live, just fine _without_ another threesome. 

d) Deep down inside, you dread the thought? Especially, if he chooses the man, not you.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

wowoqaxa said:


> Sometimes he’ll bring it up to me like I should schedule this somehow! Advice!?


Have you asked him how this is supposed to happen? Maybe he expects you to pick the man. How did you arrange the threesome you already had? Is that guy available? You could just ring him up and ask him to bring the booze. Guess you need find sitter for the kids too this time.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Numb26 said:


> Ugh


🙄 Right?


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

Is it possible that he could be gay?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

wowoqaxa said:


> So hubby and I love each other, have a decent sex life, and I really have nothing to complain about. We have had a three some before ( while heavily intoxicated) and it was all good. It’s his fantasy and loved it! (Another guy with me, him watching etc, no male on male) So he will express wanting it to happen again sometime. I’m open to it, but I keep saying if it happens it happens! We have kids now and don’t go out much, what the heck do you want from me? Sometimes he’ll bring it up to me like I should schedule this somehow! Advice!? Again I’m open to it should we cross that bridge but frankly I’m tired of talking about it and ruining the mood. I cant even get mad like he wants another woman, he just gets turned on about another man with me!


Schedule this yourself, get the first two, possibly three on this weekends calendar. 

What are your thoughts on everyone's responses so far?


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Schedule this yourself, get the first two, possibly three on this weekends calendar.
> 
> What are your thoughts on everyone's responses so far?


She most likely won't be back. 😐


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

Jimi007 said:


> I will never understand stand this....
> I wonder if she would like it if not drunk ?


I'm with you, I don't understand it either.
If I ever saw my wife willingly doing someone else, we would be so far beyond done that I can't even think of a word in the English lexicon to describe it.
I also fail to understand why one would even bother getting married if they want to go bang someone else.
I can't imagine being so inadequate as a man that I would have to farm out the servicing of my wife to someone else, let alone getting off on it. There ain't enough alcohol in this world that could make that a rational thought for me.
Why take the vows if you are not willing to walk them?
Basically monogamy is self discipline. Either you have it or you don't.
Either you are happy with your plight in life or you aren't.
Either you are happy with who you are with or you aren't.
If someone wants to go have threesome(s), go for it.
Bang yourself simple all day long.
Just do it unattached, and keep current on a STD testing protocol with random people.
Just don't entangle the innocent (kids) in it, when things go wrong and someone gets "Feels" or gets accidentally knocked up.
Commitments ought to stand for something.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Works said:


> She most likely won't be back. 😐


Agreed. Or maybe will start another one thread with new story.


.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

wowoqaxa said:


> So hubby and I love each other, have a decent sex life, and I really have nothing to complain about. We have had a three some before ( while heavily intoxicated) and it was all good. It’s his fantasy and loved it! (Another guy with me, him watching etc, no male on male) So he will express wanting it to happen again sometime. I’m open to it, but I keep saying if it happens it happens! We have kids now and don’t go out much, what the heck do you want from me? Sometimes he’ll bring it up to me like I should schedule this somehow! Advice!? Again I’m open to it should we cross that bridge but frankly I’m tired of talking about it and ruining the mood. *I cant even get mad like he wants another woman*, he just gets turned on about another man with me!


For now. Wait. It won't be long until it's, "I let you have sex with other men, so you have to do the same for me." Don't be surprised when he already has a woman picked out.


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Agreed. Or maybe will start another one thread with new story.
> 
> 
> .


Possibly.. 

I cannot imagine being with someone I love and that person pressuring me to be with someone else.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Works said:


> I cannot imagine being with someone I love and that person pressuring me to be with someone else.


It's not exactly loving to pimp out your spouse. 😒


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

TexasMom1216 said:


> It's not exactly loving to pimp out your spouse. 😒


I've no words... 

Seems like the OP wants to please him, but is having second thoughts anymore.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

It sounds like the OP wants it as much or more, even.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I think it would be best that you try 6 or 7 different men while he is at work. That way you know which one to pick for the special event.

Sharing is caring ❤


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> It sounds like the OP wants it as much or more, even.


You're right, I had to go back and read again. One thing I learned by reading here is, we already know the answer to our own question.. we just seek some sort of validation by posting it.. 

So, OP... Go ahead and schedule that next session.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

If that’s how the two of you wish to live your life then go for it. What could possibly go wrong.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

It sounds like the OP wants it as much or more, even.


Mr.Married said:


> I think it would be best that try 6 or 7 different men while he is at work. That way you know which one to pick for the special event.


That's the spirit!

You know, follow the science!

In fact, @wowoqaxa you could say this is WHO sanctioned and now it's your responsibility to get this going. Speedily is your friend.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

No...just no...with my wife


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> Sharing is caring ❤


.................and penicillin is plentiful.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Another thread about threesomes?


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

In Absentia said:


> Another thread about threesomes?


🍿🍿🍿

Si..


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

So on the thread where the woman wants a threesome, the woman is the bad one for wanting the threesome. On this thread where the husband wants the threesome, the woman is the bad one for participating in the threesome (that was the husband's idea). Gotcha.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Jimi007 said:


> No...just no...with my wife


How about with your neighbors W?

Just kidding, joking..🤣🤣


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Cant understand anyone risking their marriage in this way, especially when you have children.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

My take is the OP is open to the idea and is essentially DTF. She is just sick of him bringing it up and bugging her about it. 

He is wanting a date, time and place scheduled on the books and she is wanting it to just somehow happen spontaneously like The Threesome Fairy is just going to show up on the doorstep one night when she’s in the mood. 

Sometimes you have to plan to be spontaneous. 

Mr 3Way Stud Boy isn’t going to just show up out of the blue. There’s going to have to be a little compromise and coordination for it to actually happen.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> So on the thread where the woman wants a threesome, the woman is the bad one for wanting the threesome. On this thread where the husband wants the threesome, the woman is the bad one for participating in the threesome (that was the husband's idea). Gotcha.


Not for me, I'm equal opportunity encouraging all sexes and all up an comers bringing this template up. 
Trying to save them some time.

So for all wondering if a good idea in your situation or story....do it, repetitively, get it done, and report how its going. 
Will save much time and limit your indecisiveness. 

Get it done! Stop wondering and act!


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

In Absentia said:


> Another thread about threesomes?


It's like s Fu#king cancer


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

it seems that both OP and her husband are individuals that have very loose morals. From everything that men have gone through as they evolved, the sense of ensuring that the progeny is theirs has become with modern science (the pill) the tool to negate nature's way to weed out this type of men where other men would be the ones getting pregnant his woman, so as to not pass on his genes. Today's world, so many men and women are so loose on their morals and boundaries that is not wonder why marriages are just a "period of time thing" before they move on to others. 

Normally, pathetic men that lend their wife to be ****ed by others while they watch, eventually lose their woman's respect, and are seem by them as less than a man, until one of the dudes that gets to **** her comes along and checks all of her list for a man , and she leaves her cuckold husband for the new man. Happens invariably most of the time. 

I see no ever-after for OP and her pathetic cuckold husband.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

Rob_1 said:


> it seems that both OP and her husband are individuals that have very loose morals. From everything that men have gone through as they evolved, the sense of ensuring that the progeny is theirs has become with modern science (the pill) the tool to negate nature's way to weed out this type of men where other men would be the ones getting pregnant his woman, so as to not pass on his genes. Today's world, so many men and women are so loose on their morals and boundaries that is not wonder why marriages are just a "period of time thing" before they move on to others.
> 
> Normally, pathetic men that lend their wife to be **ed by others while they watch, eventually lose their woman's respect, and are seem by them as less than a man, until one of the dudes that gets to ** her comes along and checks all of her list for a man , and she leaves her cuckold husband for the new man. Happens invariably most of the time.
> 
> I see no ever-after for OP and her pathetic cuckold husband.


100 %.....


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

oldshirt said:


> My take is the OP is open to the idea and is essentially DTF. She is just sick of him bringing it up and bugging her about it.
> 
> He is wanting a date, time and place scheduled on the books and she is wanting it to just somehow happen spontaneously like The Threesome Fairy is just going to show up on the doorstep one night when she’s in the mood.
> 
> ...


I guarantee if OP wants it done, it can be accomplished and consummated in just one trip to any local bar, club, or even karaoke night at neighborhood bar.

The guy needed can be found, recruited, and close the deal in one day or night.

Hell, it wouldn't take long to make happen if the OP was committed.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Jimi007 said:


> It's like s Fu#king cancer


But more entertaining.


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I guarantee if OP wants it done, it can be accomplished and consummated in just one trip to any local bar, club, or even karaoke night at neighborhood bar.
> 
> The guy needed can be found, recruited, and close the deal in one day or night.
> 
> Hell, it wouldn't take long to make happen if the OP was committed.


One and done at a swingers club.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Works said:


> One and done at a swingers club.


Only once isn't proof or done, will take 4 or 5 times minimum to build a benchmark and follow it with observational data. Maybe 6 or 7 times. Only then can observed data be evaluated and tested for repeatability. 

Thoroughness is the key.


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Only once isn't proof or done, will take 4 or 5 times minimum to build a benchmark and follow it with observational data. Maybe 6 or 7 times. Only then can observed data be evaluated and tested for repeatability.
> 
> Thoroughness is the key.


Dangit.. this shows me I need to be more specific and thorough with responses. 

One and done at a swingers club... There they will find many people with the same/similar interests. All they have to do is BYOB, observe and engage in conversation. Some are already walking around naked and ready... some are more conservative and wear towels. I know this because many years ago a friend of mine took me to one (I didn't do anything)... I looked around me, looked at him and said WTF is this.. OMG, this is what you do?! I just wanted to go dancing. Less than 5 minutes later we left.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Works said:


> Dangit.. this shows me I need to be more specific and thorough with responses.
> 
> One and done at a swingers club... There they will find many people with the same/similar interests. All they have to do is BYOB, observe and engage in conversation. Some are already walking around naked and ready... some are more conservative and wear towels. I know this because many years ago a friend of mine took me to one (I didn't do anything)... I looked around me, looked at him and said WTF is this.. OMG, this is what you do?! I just wanted to go dancing. Less than 5 minutes later we left.


I have so many questions to ask you about this. Not on this thread though, but I do have questions, would you mind?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I have so many questions to ask you about this. Not on this thread though, but I do have questions, would you mind?


Aww c'mon, keep is in that loop. You know I'm always serious in my responses..🤣🤣🤣


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I guarantee if OP wants it done, it can be accomplished and consummated in just one trip to any local bar, club, or even karaoke night at neighborhood bar.
> 
> The guy needed can be found, recruited, and close the deal in one day or night.
> 
> Hell, it wouldn't take long to make happen if the OP was committed.


Yes but you still have to make arrangements for a sitter, get in the car, drive to the bar and then have her point out her lucky stallion for the night. 

That still involves some planning and some effort. 

Even if they were to seduce the pizza delivery guy like in porn, they’d still need to send the kids to a friends house and get shaved and purdied up down south. 

If they were to wait for all the stars to line up and the Magic Threesome Fairy to just show up at the perfect time, they’re going to spend their lives waiting.

Threesomes require at least some coordination and effort.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Aww c'mon, keep is in that loop. You know I'm always serious in my responses..🤣🤣🤣


You hush. 😏😜 You're all over causing trouble this morning. 😉😉😋😇


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

oldshirt said:


> Yes but you still have to make arrangements for a sitter, get in the car, drive to the bar and then have her point out her lucky stallion for the night.
> 
> That still involves some planning and some effort.
> 
> ...


Easy if truly wanted. You know, send the kids to a three night sleepover at a neighborhood friends. First night get a guy for first night, almost too easy. Same time get a guy to come over for the next day's adventure, run him off so that night's guy can get there for drinks and rubber mattress time, repeat for the next two days and nights.


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I have so many questions to ask you about this. Not on this thread though, but I do have questions, would you mind?


Not at all..


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> You hush. 😏😜 You're all over causing trouble this morning. 😉😉😋😇


I know, I'm trying so hard to be good....but somehow what im immediately thinking is just going to the keyboard.
Maybe more coffee 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

wowoqaxa said:


> So hubby and I love each other, have a decent sex life, and I really have nothing to complain about. We have had a three some before ( while heavily intoxicated) and it was all good. It’s his fantasy and loved it! (Another guy with me, him watching etc, no male on male) So he will express wanting it to happen again sometime. I’m open to it, but I keep saying if it happens it happens! We have kids now and don’t go out much, what the heck do you want from me? Sometimes he’ll bring it up to me like I should schedule this somehow! Advice!? Again I’m open to it should we cross that bridge but frankly I’m tired of talking about it and ruining the mood. I cant even get mad like he wants another woman, he just gets turned on about another man with me!


Oy Vey


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Works said:


> Dangit.. this shows me I need to be more specific and thorough with responses.
> 
> One and done at a swingers club... There they will find many people with the same/similar interests. All they have to do is BYOB, observe and engage in conversation. Some are already walking around naked and ready... some are more conservative and wear towels. I know this because many years ago a friend of mine took me to one (I didn't do anything)... I looked around me, looked at him and said WTF is this.. OMG, this is what you do?! I just wanted to go dancing. Less than 5 minutes later we left.


I’ve been to a number of swinger clubs across the country over the years and all of the ones I have been to expressly forbid nudity in public areas of the club.

And I’ve never seen anyone in towels other than pool/hot tub areas.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

wowoqaxa said:


> So hubby and I love each other, have a decent sex life, and I really have nothing to complain about. We have had a three some before ( while heavily intoxicated) and it was all good. It’s his fantasy and loved it! (Another guy with me, him watching etc, no male on male) So he will express wanting it to happen again sometime. I’m open to it, but I keep saying if it happens it happens!


We've had a bunch of threesomes, FMF and MFM, and enjoyed them all. I don't understand the hotwife/cuckold version though, where he just watches, which it sounds like your husband prefers, but each to their own, and everyone has different needs and turn-ons. IF you want this, it's really easy to set up. If you're not on a swinger website already, join one with lots of people in your area (many have free trials), post a brief profile with what you want, and within hours you'll have more propositions than you can handle. Best to browse and pick your own to talk to and decide.

Anyway, the point is that it's easy to find what you're asking about, IF and when you're ready. I'll add that it isn't nice of your husband to badger you about this, and you should make this clear to him. It may be a major desire for him, but that does not make him entitled.


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

oldshirt said:


> I’ve been to a number of swinger clubs across the country over the years and all of the ones I have been to expressly forbid nudity in public areas of the club.
> 
> And I’ve never seen anyone in towels other than pool/hot tub areas.


That's how much I remember of it... this was in Miami, over 10 years ago. I honestly thought that he was taking me dancing until we got there... He saw I was kinda taken aback and got me out of there. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Works said:


> That's how much I remember of it... this was in Miami, over 10 years ago. I honestly thought that he was taking me dancing until we got there... He saw I was kinda taken aback and got me out of there. Not my cup of tea.


That is a pretty big faux pas to ambush a lady by bringing her to a swing club unaware and many clubs will even obtain expressed consent at the door that both people are aware of the nature of the premises and there under their own free will.

Many clubs do not allow single males to enter the club and so some guys will try to bring a female “date” to try to gain entry. Some will even hire escorts to get in.

Those guys are usually escorted off the premises if believed they are bringing an unaware or no consenting female to get into the club and they are often blacklisted in the local community.

The clubs in an area do communicate with each other and problem children removed/banned at one club are often automatically banned at the others in the area as well. 

Ambushing people to a swing club is not cool.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

TexasMom1216 said:


> So on the thread where the woman wants a threesome, the woman is the bad one for wanting the threesome. On this thread where the husband wants the threesome, the woman is the bad one for participating in the threesome (that was the husband's idea). Gotcha.


I do get a kick out of some of the hypocrisy and contradiction here at times.

There are a number of people that are truly afraid of female sexuality and are chilled to the bone at the thought of a woman having her own wants and desires that go beyond baking casseroles and scrubbing toilets. 

But then when they do find their asexual dream girl, they whine and moan that she isn’t initiating wild monkey sex every day. 

I especially dig the stories of the guys that managed to find the 25+ year old virgin that wanted to wait until the wedding so they dated with no sexual contact for a year or more and when the big night finally arrived she was all inhibited and avoidant and had a million excuses and wasn’t the wildcat in bed. 

Then if they did manage to actually complete the act at some point and she got pregnant, now they’ve been completely sexless for 5 years after the birth of the child. 

Those are my favorites 😆


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Works said:


> That's how much I remember of it... this was in Miami, over 10 years ago. I honestly thought that he was taking me dancing until we got there... He saw I was kinda taken aback and got me out of there. Not my cup of tea.


Wow, that's wildly creepy that he tried to ambush you into group sex. My qs are kinda specific, you may not be able to answer them if this was your only experience. Blech, though, I hope you're not around that guy any more.


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Wow, that's





TexasMom1216 said:


> Wow, that's wildly creepy that he tried to ambush you into group sex. My qs are kinda specific, you may not be able to answer them if this was your only experience. Blech, though, I hope you're not around that guy any more.


No ma'am... never to be seen again.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Works said:


> Is it possible that he could be gay?


He's probably hoping the guy will come on to him. He's been watching too much porn.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

First the "he/I might be gay" trend. Now this one. Good grief.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Another member of the cleanup crew probably


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

Sadly, it seems like now, the sanctity of marriage is out the window.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

I would be interested to see how many marriages fail due to porn. Hope this isn't one of them.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Few years ago (before Covid) wife n I stopped at an AK state park to camp. The camp hosts greeted us as we deposited our money for a site for our RV. Nice personable older couple. As we drove away, noticed a little sign with two words. "Hot Wife". Had no idea what that was about and had given it no thought until read about on TAM. Gag.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Works said:


> Is it possible that he could be gay?


When OP _specifically_ said there would be no male on male involvement? Where did you get that idea from?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

oldshirt said:


> That is a pretty big faux pas to ambush a lady by bringing her to a swing club unaware and many clubs will even obtain expressed consent at the door that both people are aware of the nature of the premises and there under their own free will.
> 
> Many clubs do not allow single males to enter the club and so some guys will try to bring a female “date” to try to gain entry. Some will even hire escorts to get in.
> 
> ...


Happened to somebody I used to work with. He drove to a party and when she arrived she found it was a swingers party. She demanded they leave, he refused and so she, at 7 months pregnant, had to walk 15 miles home by herself.

What kind of a person takes their obviously pregnant wife to a swap meat? (Pun included!)


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Suppose you fall in love with the help? lol I’m sure it happens…😌


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Sadly, another drive by shooting. I wonder if OP is from Chicago?


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

RebuildingMe said:


> Sadly, another drive by shooting. I wonder if OP is from Chicago?


What strategy / signs to watch to avoid rising to the "bait"? I mean, can't know if person is going to be a drive by until awhile into the thread. No response during first page?


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Rus47 said:


> What strategy / signs to watch to avoid rising to the "bait"? I mean, can't know if person is going to be a drive by until awhile into the thread. No response during first page?


Absolutely no history and then posts a controversial topic right out of the gate. Getting pretty easy to spot.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

wowoqaxa said:


> So hubby and I love each other, have a decent sex life, and I really have nothing to complain about. We have had a three some before ( while heavily intoxicated) and it was all good. It’s his fantasy and loved it! (Another guy with me, him watching etc, no male on male) So he will express wanting it to happen again sometime. I’m open to it, but I keep saying if it happens it happens! We have kids now and don’t go out much, what the heck do you want from me? Sometimes he’ll bring it up to me like I should schedule this somehow! Advice!? Again I’m open to it should we cross that bridge but frankly I’m tired of talking about it and ruining the mood. I cant even get mad like he wants another woman, he just gets turned on about another man with me!


He probably has a genetic defect that is causing him to stop reproducing and he wants a genetically viable man to breed you.

It doesn't seem like his bullshyt really does it for you though and you do have kids so why not get him some mental health care?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Mybabysgotit said:


> I would be interested to see how many marriages fail due to porn. Hope this isn't one of them.


Its quite a high number apparently.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Rus47 said:


> What strategy / signs to watch to avoid rising to the "bait"? I mean, can't know if person is going to be a drive by until awhile into the thread. No response during first page?


Also, anyone that has two “w’s” an “x” and a “q” in their name is a dead giveaway.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

RebuildingMe said:


> Sadly, another drive by shooting. I wonder if OP is from Chicago?


Hey, now. We don’t have the only shootings in USA


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Hey, now. We don’t have the only shootings in USA


Well, I’m from NY. We have the occasional drive by as well.


----------



## Lynnsnake (Dec 4, 2021)

wowoqaxa said:


> So hubby and I love each other, have a decent sex life, and I really have nothing to complain about. We have had a three some before ( while heavily intoxicated) and it was all good. It’s his fantasy and loved it! (Another guy with me, him watching etc, no male on male) So he will express wanting it to happen again sometime. I’m open to it, but I keep saying if it happens it happens! We have kids now and don’t go out much, what the heck do you want from me? Sometimes he’ll bring it up to me like I should schedule this somehow! Advice!? Again I’m open to it should we cross that bridge but frankly I’m tired of talking about it and ruining the mood. I cant even get mad like he wants another woman, he just gets turned on about another man with me!





wowoqaxa said:


> So hubby and I love each other, have a decent sex life, and I really have nothing to complain about. We have had a three some before ( while heavily intoxicated) and it was all good. It’s his fantasy and loved it! (Another guy with me, him watching etc, no male on male) So he will express wanting it to happen again sometime. I’m open to it, but I keep saying if it happens it happens! We have kids now and don’t go out much, what the heck do you want from me? Sometimes he’ll bring it up to me like I should schedule this somehow! Advice!? Again I’m open to it should we cross that bridge but frankly I’m tired of talking about it and ruining the mood. I cant even get mad like he wants another woman, he just gets turned on about another man with me!


Sounds like you would enjoy another man if you could connect with the right one. Is the guy you had before available for this? Why not do it again? Was good once. Be safe though. Careful with std’s and getting preggo. Go for it!


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Rob_1 said:


> it seems that both OP and her husband are individuals that have very loose morals. From everything that men have gone through as they evolved, the sense of ensuring that the progeny is theirs has become with modern science (the pill) the tool to negate nature's way to weed out this type of men where other men would be the ones getting pregnant his woman, so as to not pass on his genes. Today's world, so many men and women are so loose on their morals and boundaries that is not wonder why marriages are just a "period of time thing" before they move on to others.
> 
> Normally, pathetic men that lend their wife to be **ed by others while they watch, eventually lose their woman's respect, and are seem by them as less than a man, until one of the dudes that gets to ** her comes along and checks all of her list for a man , and she leaves her cuckold husband for the new man. Happens invariably most of the time.
> 
> I see no ever-after for OP and her pathetic cuckold husband.


Of course...and why the hell wouldn't she! I can't understand this mentality, if my wife is with another guy, I would have to ask her where she got that thanksgiving 🦃. 🤨😡


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

OP would have been better off going to a HW or CO site.

I just can’t fathom what a guy gets from watching his wife being another man *****.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

My only guess is he enjoys the view he can’t see when he makes love with her. Odd. But everyone has different turn ons. Boring if all the same


----------

